

We Are All Equal T-Shirt - rjvir
https://teespring.com/equalrights

======
achalv
I'd much rather buy one of these than just change my facebook profile picture.

------
thedanyaal
This is awesome! Good to know someone is doing more than just changing a
profile pic.

------
jtdaugh
I guess this is slightly less "slacktivism" than the facebook profile pic
changes.

------
chrisoneil
Too bad these weren't out for people to wear today.

------
websitescenes
Really cool! A viral tee?

------
samzscott
I just ordered one.

------
nathancahill
Ordered!

